# What Is This All Fuss About AMC Getting Under Nums Nd Not NUST?



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

And no girls anymore in Amc .....what about those who got admission this year? What about PCs ? Is this news even genuine?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well nust is basically an engineering university so they have made their own university incorporating all the cmh colleges increasing MC seats and stuff....and there arent any MC girls anymore but paying seats would surely have female students

- - - Updated - - -

system would remain the same even before amc had pretty less to do with nust apart from simple affiliation nums would have raised standard than present


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

well girls are not admitted as mc in amc and neither will they be admitted after formation of nums. but pc seats will increase as cmh lahore, cmh multan(formed this year), qims(cmh quetta), cmh Bahawalpur(starting next year) will also have pc seats. but bad news is that fee structure of all these colleges will be equal to that of private medical colleges. on the brighter side NUMS will go up because it will have really good colleges under it.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I mistakenly posted on this thread. *Ignore this*.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

umar53 said:


> well girls are not admitted as mc in amc and neither will they be admitted after formation of nums. but pc seats will increase as cmh lahore, cmh multan(formed this year), qims(cmh quetta), cmh Bahawalpur(starting next year) will also have pc seats. but bad news is that fee structure of all these colleges will be equal to that of private medical colleges. on the brighter side NUMS will go up because it will have really good colleges under it.


what about fee for PCs would it increase too?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

fee would remain the same


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

Yup. It will be equal to that of private. Wards of shuhada will only be given concession


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

you student of amc umar?

- - - Updated - - -

fee of nustians at amc or paying cadets is very less than cmh lahore studets and fee structure at amc would remain he same after nums as previously though cant say about other colleges


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

AMC is only going to admit medical cadets from next year onwards. So there will be no more civilians. In other colleges of NUMS civilians and other pc will be admitted


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

dont spread false news i know each and every detail about nust and nums so please you arent a student of amc as far as i can guess

- - - Updated - - -

paying cadets were even there when amc was initially started 40 years ago!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

and there was no existence of nust back then so why would they end now


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey. I'm not confirm either but i was told of this by a student of AMC in 4 year BDS. She told me that from next year onwards only mc will be admitted in amc while in all other cmh like multan, lahore, quetta will continue to induct pc any civilians. Well let the time come bcz many rumours have been spread about nums

- - - Updated - - -

No not a student. Got medically unfit due to pvcs in final medical.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

oh did you apply as a pc btw? well all these are rumours unless proven otherwise but as far as i know pcs will remain


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

No i applied as a medical cadet. I also applied as pc but my merit number is 1275. So its impossible to get in.
Where do u study by the way? In AMC?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well there is a chance you might get into bds as a pc though mbbs looks tough


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

What was the last merit number selected for pc(army retired) in bds. I'm also thinking of applying to cims multan. What's ur view regarding it?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

dunno exactly but 1500 takk jata hai! cims is a new college but since it would come under supervision of amc through nums there wont be an issue


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

i got in as pc i wanna know the pros and cons


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

cons are strict environment but girls n outliver are chill pros being good study name etc etc


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

When did they call for pc seat?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

shane warney said:


> cons are strict environment but girls n outliver are chill pros being good study name etc etc


are pets allowed in the hostel? i mean the small ones like a rabbit or a munchkin?


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

I think no hostel allows u to keep pets.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

lol pets not sure but rakh sktey hon ge havent seen anyone though! u becoming a hostelite :-o! that can be pretty *relaxing* during initial days so beware ;-)


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well there isnt any set rule reg pets but u can quitely keep one after you get settled


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

there is strict environment in college n hostel during initial days though there isnt much for girls obviously but they going to make you attend fall ins drill say salam maam to seniors n write some stuff chain of order etc 300 times etc etc so you should be prepared to face em though being from army background there shouldnt be much issue but this is a con! :-D


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

but you are going to enjoy in the longer run 

- - - Updated - - -

normal life after the initial few weeks


----------

